# Book Wars



## Guest (Aug 11, 2010)

Ok, in this game, each post presents a book cover with the goal of topping, subverting, or otherwise negating the one before it.

So here's the first one to debase!


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

The rules are a bit vague...

Here's a cover where an old man sees!


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2010)

Yeah, I did try to leave it open to interpretation. So you've got "The Naked Truth," and I'm going to try and supplant the naked part of that:


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Got it.. I'm topping your Emperor with my Silly Emperor...


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2010)




----------



## Hair of the Dog (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2010)

That was a tough one!


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm still a little fuzzy on the rules, but I'll give it a try: 

N


----------



## Darcia (Jul 16, 2010)

Do my tanks trump your plane?


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2010)

You're basically just trying to mess up whatever came before. He put steel water tanks, I put:


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)




----------



## Basilius (Feb 20, 2010)

They are NOT to be overlooked.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2010)

I can't believe this is a book. Looks awesome!









Oh my God! Jinx!!!! HAHAHA What are the odds we'd both be trying to post the same book at the same time. High five Basilius!


----------



## Basilius (Feb 20, 2010)

foreverjuly said:


> I can't believe this is a book. Looks awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brilliant! *smack*

How did you find that one? I searched Amazon for "robot apocalypse."


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

How to survive a robot uprising? With a giant robot on your side, of course: 

*The Iron Giant* by Ted Hughes

N


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2010)

Nice.


----------



## derek alvah (Jul 2, 2010)




----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)




----------



## Lyndl (Apr 2, 2010)




----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

From one classic to... another?



!!!

I was honestly on my way over to the Kindle store to search for "to kill" to counter Ed's post. This banner was at the top of the page!!!










  

Have fun topping this one guys... =)


----------



## Alice Y. Yeh (Jul 14, 2010)




----------



## derek alvah (Jul 2, 2010)




----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

When I was in the Army, I actually had to be familiar with this book....


----------



## derek alvah (Jul 2, 2010)




----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I win:


----------



## derek alvah (Jul 2, 2010)

Oh yeah? Well I'll just be...


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)




----------



## AlanBaxter (Sep 1, 2009)




----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Kill me over and over, I'll just keep coming back!


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Not if the



get you! ​


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

But maggots can also make you healthier.


----------



## D.A. Boulter (Jun 11, 2010)




----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

This happens to be 1 of 4 freebies in the series in case anyone is actually getting book purchase ideas from this thread... =)


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2010)

Lol at NogDog and Derek earlier. That was good stuff.


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)




----------



## Hair of the Dog (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2010)




----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

And for only $160.00, you too can own _Freeze-Thaw Durability of Concrete_.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

NogDog said:


> And for only $160.00, you too can own _Freeze-Thaw Durability of Concrete_.


But, you see, that's a title that might just get my DH interested in Kindle. . . . . he keeps asking about electrical code manuals too. . . .

<And now back to your regularly scheduled thread. . . . .>


----------



## Alice Y. Yeh (Jul 14, 2010)




----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Edward C. Patterson
I contributed my own posterior


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2010)

I love this thread for all these random books I would never know about. Is anybody else feeling the same way?


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)




----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)




----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

I hope everyone realizes that their Amazon search history is in tatters and Amazon is going to start recommending all kind of weird books now!


----------



## Alice Y. Yeh (Jul 14, 2010)

That's okay. Let's keep them guessing


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

Kiss, bow or shake hands?    

*I'm a Stranger Here Myself* - Bill Bryson

N


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)




----------



## Alice Y. Yeh (Jul 14, 2010)




----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

(This guy needs to read *Your Cover - How To Improve It*)


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)




----------



## Alice Y. Yeh (Jul 14, 2010)

Apparently science can be racy, too.


----------



## Lyndl (Apr 2, 2010)




----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2010)




----------



## Alice Y. Yeh (Jul 14, 2010)




----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

*What's in a Name?* - Leonard R. N. Ashley

N


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)




----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)




----------



## AlanBaxter (Sep 1, 2009)




----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2010)

By Tony Dungy!


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)




----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)




----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

*Follow Me* - Joanna Scott

N


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

Funny! 

N


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)




----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)




----------



## Alice Y. Yeh (Jul 14, 2010)

Sorry about that! Wrong link I guess.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2010)




----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## Darcia (Jul 16, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2010)




----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

_It's the End of the World as We Know It (*And I Feel Fine*)_ - Jim Fletcher

N


----------



## Alice Y. Yeh (Jul 14, 2010)




----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

Edit: Wow. That is really small. It's *The Beginning of the End*.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2010)

This book is on my to-be-read list:


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)




----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2010)




----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)




----------



## Alice Y. Yeh (Jul 14, 2010)




----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)




----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

N


----------



## Alice Y. Yeh (Jul 14, 2010)




----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

You knew it was coming ...


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2010)

AYY said:


>


HAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHA I can't believe that's the title of a book. I'm seriously losing it. What is that even about RIDICULOUS

@LK below: NICE


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

get it? get it?


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)




----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)




----------



## Alice Y. Yeh (Jul 14, 2010)

@foreverjuly: I have _no_ idea what the book is about; there isn't a product summary there. The title alone made it worth posting, though


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)




----------



## Luna Lindsey (Jul 5, 2010)




----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)




----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

*A Life Less Ordinary* - Baby Halder

N


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Alice Y. Yeh (Jul 14, 2010)




----------



## Darcia (Jul 16, 2010)

The title is a little hard to read. It's 'At The Mountain of Madness'.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2010)

*YES!*










(oops I skipped over someone. Sorry Darcia!


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)




----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2010)

I miss Hiroshima!


----------



## JL Bryan (Aug 10, 2010)




----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)




----------



## J.M Pierce (May 13, 2010)




----------



## Darcia (Jul 16, 2010)




----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

The title is: _The Epidemic: The Rot of American Culture, Absentee and Permissive Parenting, and the Resultant Plague of Joyless, Selfish Children_.

I am nominating it for an award in the categories of: *Biggest Downer of the Year* and *Book You'd Least Like to Read*.


----------



## Alice Y. Yeh (Jul 14, 2010)

My favorite book.


----------



## tbrookside (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## Lyndl (Apr 2, 2010)




----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Great book by the way, and only $6.29!! =)


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

_Angels *and* Demons_ - Dan Brown

N


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2010)

Such a historic play!


----------



## Alice Y. Yeh (Jul 14, 2010)

:snicker:


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)




----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

LKRigel said:


>


I think this is my favorite "win" book so far, love the humor, LK


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)




----------



## D.A. Boulter (Jun 11, 2010)




----------



## Alice Y. Yeh (Jul 14, 2010)




----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)




----------



## Alice Y. Yeh (Jul 14, 2010)




----------



## tbrookside (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## JL Bryan (Aug 10, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2010)

AYY, I can't see what book you linked to.


----------



## Alice Y. Yeh (Jul 14, 2010)




----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)




----------



## tbrookside (Nov 4, 2009)




----------

